# VPN-Problem mit Netgear FVS318 !?



## CSBecker (23. März 2005)

Hallo Leute,

wer kann mir helfen ?

Die Voraussetzung
-SBS Server 2003 ist als VPN-Server eingerichtet.
-T-Online-Verbindung direkt ohne Router über DSL-Modem
-externer Windows XP SP2 OHNE Firewall aktiv als Client eingerichtet.
-Diese Lösung funktioniert 

Jetzt das Problem:
-FVS318 von Netgear wieder als Firewall und DSL-Router zwischen SBS und DSL-Modem gesetzt.
-einen Service auf IP-Adresse des Servers (PPPTP) gesetzt und diesen in den Port-Rules unter Port 1723 eingesetzt. Dieser Passthrough läuft, allerdings mit folgender Einschränkung:
Die Anmeldung funktioniert, nur erhalte ich keine Datenpakete zurück. Senden kann ich bis zum Umfallen, nur zurück kommt nichts. Er bleibt bei 350 byte stehen.

Was muß ich noch einstellen, damit das wieder so läuft, wie ohne Router?

Danke schon mal für jeden Tipp.

Gruß CSBecker


----------



## uemit1981 (24. März 2005)

Du kannst im Protokoll einstellen, ob rein, raus oder in beide richtungen die pakete laufen sollen. Weiss nicht ob es bei deinem Router auch so ist aber zumindest kann ich das im netgear router meines bruders einrichten.

 Gruß


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. März 2005)

Hallo CSBecker,

das gleiche Problem habe ich bei einem Kunden auch mit einem Netgear RP614-v2-Router. Portforwarding ist aktiviert, die VPN-Authentifizierung wird auch korrekt abgeschlossen. Anschließend bekommt jeder Client per DHCP eine IP vom VPN-Router zugewiesen, jedoch klappt das bei einem Kunden mit obigem Router nicht. 

Ist jemandem bekannt, ob eine VPN-Verbindung mit obigem Router überhaupt möglich ist?


----------



## uemit1981 (24. März 2005)

Habe es bei meinem bro mit dem RP614v2 geschafft. Musste nichtmal viel dafür einstellen.
 Ich bin nächste woche bei ihm. Dann könnte ich da nochmal alles zusammenfassend hier erläutern.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. März 2005)

Selbst mit neuester Firmware von Netgear funktioniert nichts. Einige andere Leidensgenossen im Netgear-Forum bestätigen (Suche nach RP614v2 AND VPN), dass es nicht möglich wäre.


----------



## uemit1981 (25. März 2005)

Naja das kann ich nicht bestätigen, zumindestens nicht beui mir. Ich konnte mir im DC meines Bruders einwählen. Und das ohne Probleme.


----------



## CSBecker (27. März 2005)

Hallo Leute,

war ein paar Tage nicht Online. Danke für die Meldungen. Ich habe auch etwas herausgefunden:

Nachdem ich die voreingestellte MTU-Rate von 1460 (keine Ahnung wer diese benutzt) auf 1492 (T-Online und ISIS) geändert hatte, bekam ich plötzlich auch Pakete zurück. Aber nur wenn der Client-PC direkt an der Netzwerkkarte ans DSL-Modem angeschlossen wird.
Dann funktionierts. Also MTU-Rate abändern und es läuft.

1430 bei VPN-Tunnel - Router als Server
1456 bei SDSL-Leitungen
1492 bei üblichen ADSL-Leitungen

Allerdings ist das Problem nur halb gelöst, da der Client-PC im Netz hängt und über 2 verschiedene Router (Alied Telesyn und Belkin wireless Lan) kein Paket zurückbekomme.
Bei Alied Telesyn ist die MTU-Rate gar nicht erst einstellbar und bei Belkin sind nur Werte von 1440-1454 zugelassen. Hmmm ......

Gruß CSBecker


----------

